# Abisko fall colours (part II) - final Lapland set



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

Here comes the last set. I might post some more single images, but the great series is over now!

However, some panorama shots will follow in October I hope 

1: Lapporten again.






2: A Sami dwelling, built from wood and earth.





3: A Sami dwelling (II). I actually posted images of this dwelling several times on this forum. Spring 2007 and also earlier. Yes, I do return to nice places from time to time 





4: Abiskojaure.





5: Yet another tree.





6: The Kungsleden long distance hiking trail. This is like a motorway in the summer, in particular since the Abisko mountain and tourist station is nearby. When I arrived here this was a shock, people suddenly walk past you with makeup, they smell as if they just had a warm shower and all that. Strange place 





7: A random tree scene.





8: An evening reflection south of Kiruna. Now already on the way back.
(I go stuck in a swamp while taking this image :/ )





9: The Sarek Massif and neighbouring mountains from 60 miles distance. This is a late evening shot, taken near Jokkmokk. About 50% of all images I posted this month, were taken in that mountain range or nearby.





10: Same spot, but this time with my 300mm lens. Also the last image from Lapland!





The full set:
Reindeer-mania:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138573

Climbing:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138703

Ladjuvaggi and Tarfala:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138716

Northern Lights:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138730

Evening light in Avtsusjvagge and on to Laitaure:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138909

Different faces of a lake:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138927

First new snow:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138910

Suorvajaure and sunsets:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139367

Rapadelta and Sitojaure:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139365

Abisko fall colours (part I)
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139466

Abisko fall colours (part II)
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139467


Some B&W:

Gådoktjåhkkå and Rapadalen:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138906

Clouds over Laitaure:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138907

Nammasj and Gådoktjåhkkå (II): 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139361

The Rapa delta:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139362


Just for fun:

Nightly visitor:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138561

Road closed:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138564

Spot the beast:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138707


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2008)

:cry: 
Do I really read the word "final"??? 
Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! *waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiil*


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> :cry:
> Do I really read the word "final"???
> Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! *waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiil*



18 threads are enuff! 

Just wait for the panorama images coming later ...


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2008)

Ah. Do I hear a promise for *more*? Yay. That brightens my day (which had suddenly, and upon reading words such as "final" and "last", totally dulled for a while here).


----------



## Arch (Sep 26, 2008)

more good stuff dude :thumbup:... i really like the ripples in 4.


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 26, 2008)

awesome shots......ur works always amaze me.......i enjoy looking at your post.


----------



## MrLogic (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 26, 2008)

excellent as always!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks all, but you will also enjoy my posting break now


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow!  A few wall hangers there...

Very nice!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 27, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> 18 threads are enuff!
> 
> Just wait for the panorama images coming later ...




you did 18 threads?:scratch:, how did I miss all those?

Were all  these beautiful photos taken in Sweden?


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> you did 18 threads?:scratch:, how did I miss all those?
> 
> Were all  these beautiful photos taken in Sweden?



All taken in Swedish Lapland at and north of the Arctic circle. Some are pretty close to the border with Norway and even the border with Finland.

Maybe you missed them since I avoided the general gallery? Well, you see there is a list of threads in this thread. So you can see them all


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 27, 2008)

The fall colours in these shots are spectacular. And the sunset shots are stunning. As I'll probably never see this area of the world, I have really enjoyed seeing your images of it.  Thanks for capturing the beauty of the area, and sharing it, in these pics.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm so pleased I found this thread - thanks for including a link to the others, makes it a LOT easier for me.

I really like the last shot, you did a great job of getting the dynamic range right - it captrues the three sets of mountains, and creates a great depth to the image.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> The fall colours in these shots are spectacular. And the sunset shots are stunning. As I'll probably never see this area of the world, I have really enjoyed seeing your images of it. Thanks for capturing the beauty of the area, and sharing it, in these pics.



Thank you! And you are welcome to enjoy my images  capturing the beauty is something I had to do (and did not do for the first time). The difference is, that this time I made the effort to post most of it on here 



Iron Flatline said:


> Wow, I'm so pleased I found this thread - thanks for including a link to the others, makes it a LOT easier for me.
> 
> I really like the last shot, you did a great job of getting the dynamic range right - it captrues the three sets of mountains, and creates a great depth to the image.



Yes, the last shot is a typical example of an image where it is not about not losing the highlights, but it is all about not losing the dark parts.

I was very lucky with this shot, since it is very far away from the mountains, and a few miles North or South from the spot you could not see them at all, also I needed very clear air which is difficult in the evening.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Sep 28, 2008)

They are all so good i cant even pick a favorite.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you  In terms of quality / composition there are some bloopers in my Lapland series though.


----------



## polymoog (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, you've seen much more of northern Sweden than I have! Great pics in this thread, and I look forward to a free moment when I can browse through the other threads!


----------



## BTilson (Oct 1, 2008)

They are all great shots, but number 4 is absolutely stunning. I am in awe, completely amazing. I'd like to get a full res print of that and hang it in my office, or even my living room!


----------



## ANDS! (Oct 1, 2008)

I have an orthodontist bill for you.  #4 knocked my teeth out.  Please remit payment soon.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks!



ANDS! said:


> I have an orthodontist bill for you.  #4 knocked my teeth out.  Please remit payment soon.



Is that a compliment or the opposite? 

In any case, #4 is just a lake, an ultra wide and a polariser, not much more.


----------

